# A farm truck for close to $100,000



## Teslan

I guess Ford is close to touching $100,000 for their trucks. I'm sure the seats would still be uncomfortable to me. Test drove an F-150 recently and thought I might like one, but the seat still got me. Ram, Toyota, Nissan, and I suppose Chevy (which I didn't try) doesn't bother me. I actually went with a Nissan Titan. The 5 year 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty made a difference with me.

But if you see a horsey gal show up to buy hay in one of these don't discount your hay for her.

http://www.theworldnews.net/us-news/the-2018-f-series-super-duty-limited-is-ford-s-first-100-000-pickup.html


----------



## mlappin

Thats just stupid, here its gonna rot out anyways. Salt eats 100K trucks just like it eats everything else. If somebody dropped a 100K on a house then were told they'd be expected to have to buy another 100K house to replace the first one, how many houses do you think would be sold?

I stick to used on my vehicles, let somebody else eat the depreciation once they leave the lot, besides ain't got no blue filler caps on anything else so don't plan on having one a vehicle that uses DEF either.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Thats just stupid, here its gonna rot out anyways. Salt eats 100K trucks just like it eats everything else. If somebody dropped a 100K on a house then were told they'd be expected to have to buy another 100K house to replace the first one, how many houses do you think would be sold?
> 
> I stick to used on my vehicles, let somebody else eat the depreciation once they leave the lot, besides ain't got no blue filler caps on anything else so don't plan on having one a vehicle that uses DEF either.


The price close to a $100k is crazy for that kind of truck. But there will be those that gotta have it. I bet you will still be able to buy a chassis cab f-250 for about $50k. None of the fanciness of that truck though. Still pricey and still with the DEF. What's strange to me according to the article is that an F-250 starts fairly close to what the F-450 is When a F-450 should be quite a bit more truck then an F-250. And a F-250 really still can't haul anything worthwhile on a regular basis like an F-350 or 450 can.


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> The price close to a $100k is crazy for that kind of truck. But there will be those that gotta have it. I bet you will still be able to buy a chassis cab f-250 for about $50k. None of the fanciness of that truck though. Still pricey and still with the DEF. What's strange to me according to the article is that an F-250 starts fairly close to what the F-450 is When a F-450 should be quite a bit more truck then an F-250. And a F-250 really still can't haul anything worthwhile on a regular basis like an F-350 or 450 can.


Now for whats really stupid, I can go pick up a straight truck up or day cab semi tractor for a fraction of the cost of that new pickup, it will last longer, be most likely cheaper to repair and will out pull it and out stop it as well.

Makes me wonder on some of this new sh*t on the road, will the manufacturers quit support on software updates or new brain boxes like has been talked about on some of these newer tractors? Most reliable truck I have is a '88 International, good ole mechanical injection pump DT466. Technically wouldn't even need a battery or alternator that works on it, pump the air up with another truck, push the kill cable in and bump start it.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Now for whats really stupid, I can go pick up a straight truck up or day cab semi tractor for a fraction of the cost of that new pickup, it will last longer, be most likely cheaper to repair and will out pull it and out stop it as well.


But you won't have back massaging seats.


----------



## hillside hay

I'm guessing they are marketing to the wall St farmer


----------



## endrow

Right after I graduated from high school I bought a new pickup a 1977 Chevy K-10 Silverado I believe I paid just over $6,000 for it. I really got lucky on the truck too from like 1975 to life 1978 General Motors was using some kind of recycled Steel for the bodies and the trucks would rust to pieces fall apart on the street. We knew the dealer real good he took the 1977 back and got me a 1979 brand new and only charged me for the amount that the trucks escalated in price in two years


----------



## Teslan

endrow said:


> Right after I graduated from high school I bought a new pickup a 1977 Chevy K-10 Silverado I believe I paid just over $6,000 for it. I really got lucky on the truck too from like 1975 to life 1978 General Motors was using some kind of recycled Steel for the bodies and the trucks would rust to pieces fall apart on the street. We knew the dealer real good he took the 1977 back and got me a 1979 brand new and only charged me for the amount that the trucks escalated in price in two years


Do you happen to remember how much the price had escalated in 2 years then? Were there many changes between 1977 and 1979 trucks?


----------



## somedevildawg

If ya go to buy a new truck, expect to get hosed.....no matter the brand. But, that is a nice truck, I would love to have one.....maybe in a few years I can buy me a 2018 too, if I do, that's probably the one I would choose, life is short....wonder if it has wifi


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> But, that is a nice truck, I would love to have one.....maybe in a few years I can buy me a 2018 too, if I do, that's probably the one I would choose, life is short....wonder if it has wifi


You better start wearing your hat while you are out in the sun.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NebTrac

somedevildawg said:


> ....wonder if it has wifi


Aren't you married Dawg? They'd have to lower the price tremendously if'n they gonna throw another wife in the deal. 

Troy


----------



## somedevildawg

I'll need the wifi to launch the drone out of the back.....it will survey the field, come back to the truck and dock up to the appropriate nurse tank ( it will be lemon juice, orange juice, beet juice, milk , we will be all organic by then, by law) and go back and take care of the targeted pest 
Of course all of this technology will be expensive, but hey....did I mention life is short?
I'll get a lot of disgruntled looks cause electric "green" cars will be all the rage, as will be the 1/16 ton electric truck.....


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Lots of comments on this thread - as expected. Here's a few of my own:

1) Pickup trucks have been stupid expensive for a long time. They reached the point of absurdity several years ago when you could buy a real truck for less money. Back in 2014, I looked into getting a BRAND NEW Freightliner M2-106 chassis cab. Cost was around $58K - less than a new heavy duty pickup at the time. I think it had a GVWR around 52,000 pounds - way beyond a pickup's capability.

2) What helps drive the cost of new pickups up is the financing - 0% for a kajillion years. I read in a recent newspaper article that 1 in 3 new car buyers are upside down when they go to trade in. In other words, they still owe more on the old car loan than what the vehicle is worth. People are rolling the debt from their old vehicle into the new car loan. How long can this go on? The auto industry will eventually crash again. Detroit was bailed out back in 2008 so now they think taxpayers will bail them out again. That's why they essentially give cars away instead of making people actually pay for them.

3) Someone mentioned above that these new trucks will rot out. All new Ford pickups now have aluminum bodies.

4) Diesel pickups are popular now but their days are numbered. In the coming decade, trucking companies will be converting their 18-wheeler fleets to CNG (compressed natural gas) because that fuel is the equivalent of 25 cents/gallon. Also, a CNG truck requires far less maintenance: the oil change interval is around 100K miles, maybe higher.

Currently, about 90% of all diesel fuel refined in the U.S. is used by 18-wheelers as they weigh 80,000 pounds and roll down the interstate at 75 mph 12+ hours/day, 5 or 6 days/week. When 90% of the market disappears, refiners will simply stop making diesel as it will no longer be profitable on such a small scale. How this will play out for farm & construction machinery -which is typically kept in service for decades - will be interesting.

Big changes are coming.


----------



## somedevildawg

Not so sure about that next to last statement but I agree on points 1-4....


----------



## mlappin

NewBerlinBaler said:


> 3) Someone mentioned above that these new trucks will rot out. All new Ford pickups now have aluminum bodies.


Ever see what salt does to aluminum? The frames are still steel, any place they decided to be cute and box it in for added rigidity will hold salt, dirt, mud and moisture, frames rust out as well.

I have a Chevy plow truck, the body is actually in pretty good shape, however the cab mounts and bed mounts are about gone. I've replaced both rear spring hangers as they rotted thru, several brake lines are zip strapped in place as the steel mounts were gone when I bought it.


----------



## endrow

Teslan said:


> Do you happen to remember how much the price had escalated in 2 years then? Were there many changes between 1977 and 1979 trucks?


 there was no body style change between 77 and 79 and I believe the trucks were escalating at a rate of $750 per year


----------



## IH 1586

mlappin said:


> Ever see what salt does to aluminum?


Yep. I hate used vehicles with aluminum rims that were ran through winters. I buy steel for winter tires and try to keep the aluminum best I can so I don't have to put air in every couple months. I find a low tire take it down to mechanic to get it cleaned up and remounted. After a couple times your good to go.


----------



## Teslan

endrow said:


> there was no body style change between 77 and 79 and I believe the trucks were escalating at a rate of $750 per year


I was just curious about the price raises they were doing then. That seems a higher percentage rise in prices then then now. Yes they cost lots more now, but interest rates are lower I think now then back then and average salaries are larger. I remember my dad telling me in the 70s when he bought a new Chevrolet Custom Deluxe for maybe $4000 his teaching salary was like $5000-$7000 at the time. I don't remember the 70s at all. It was a crazy time for me. I couldn't even talk for most of it.


----------



## endrow

I'll tell you where I see a bunch of those $100 K trucks around this area. Neighboring housing developments couple of them buy truck like that to pull a 35 foot fifth wheel camper. Truck sits most of the time except when they want to go camping. Or if they want to drive somewhere with the truck to impress everybody. I'm not a big camper but I laugh that people think you need something like that just to go camping


----------



## slowzuki

I can tell you for steel body f350 in salt, the body rots out in 8-10 years while the frame is good for closer to 20.

The aluminum body is going to help resale values in the salt belt if they can push perforation out to 15 years.

The cost of replacement steel body panels is very low but the labour costs to get cab corners or doors or rocker panels installed and painted has climbed to incredible highs.


----------



## Teslan

A guy pulled up yesterday with a brand new GMC Denali dually. He had just come from dropping off a Cabella's tractor at the NH dealer. Looks like MSRP is close to $70k on those Denalis. He probably got it for $60k. They come off the msrp $10k or more routinely on the 1/2 ton pickups. Except Toyota. But I didn't even know GMC had a Denali dually. I guess they would if Ford has these $100k trucks. Probably they would come off $15k or more on those also. Just like tractor and equipment dealers routinely come off tens of thousands of MSRP. Makes me wonder why they even have MSRP. Though when I bought my truck the sales guy said some of the young twenty somethings come in from their higher paying jobs on the oil field and just pay full price. Don't even ask what their best deal is. Do millenials not know you can usually negotiate? Back to my hay buyer. I did wonder why anyone would need a Denali for towing a trailer to get hay. Or why anyone would think it was a good idea to buy a tractor at a sporting/hunting goods store.


----------



## azmike

The Townies wrecked the truck market--a soccer mom driving a kid or two around in a monster cab dually Ram horn or whatever!


----------



## JD3430

Horse gals down here have em
450/550's with 6.7's in them and fancy Eby aluminum flatbeds on them. Much more truck than my older 550 and little use for it. Even the bigger horse trailers don't need THAT much truck.


----------



## Dadnatron

No chance I'd pay for a NEW truck or car.

I am perfectly willing to let someone else take the shine off of it... along with $15-20K.

My current farm truck is a 2006 F-350 Dually Diesel 6.0 Lariat which I flew to Dallas to purchase. The costs are significantly lower because of the sketchiness of the 6.0. I made a lowball offer, it was accepted, I drove it home to my local diesel mechanic and had him go through it. He essentially 'Bullet proofed' it for around $3K and now I have a truck which should go for at least 100-150K miles without any further issues. And... for the price, I don't have to worry about scratches or dust.

I planned the 'repair/fix' when I bought it.

My previous 'driver' was a 2006 Toyota 4Runner that I bought with 12K miles and it finally died at 189K. Paid $10K less than new and it was only 8mo old. They just 'didn't like how it felt'.

But that's just me. That new car smell doesn't do as much as that lack of payment, for me.


----------



## RockmartGA

What amazes me is that you can go to a car dealership, sign the dotted line, and drive out with a $60 - 70K truck in about thirty minutes.

Want these $200 floor mats? Sure, add them in...

Try to borrow the same amount of money to buy land and it takes weeks and they still want you to put 25% down.


----------



## Teslan

RockmartGA said:


> What amazes me is that you can go to a car dealership, sign the dotted line, and drive out with a $60 - 70K truck in about thirty minutes.
> 
> Want these $200 floor mats? Sure, add them in...
> 
> Try to borrow the same amount of money to buy land and it takes weeks and they still want you to put 25% down.


takes longer then 30 minutes. Took me about 3 hours. But then I guess I didn't buy a $60k truck. And I told them to take off the fee for the $275 floor mats. They agreed. But that meant they actually took out the floor mats. So that was annoying. But I got my weather tech mats now anyways.


----------



## azmike

I believe that there is way too much money loaned on cars/trucks! It might just be the next melt down. Fools and their $ are soon parted!

I see what the diesel Nissan sells for-- I own a Nissan truck and know that it sure is NOT a 65K offering!


----------



## swmnhay

azmike said:


> I believe that there is way too much money loaned on cars/trucks! It might just be the next melt down. Fools and their $ are soon parted!
> 
> I see what the diesel Nissan sells for-- I own a Nissan truck and know that it sure is NOT a 65K offering!


I think a lot of people are upside down on car-pickup loans oweing more then they are worth.

So much a month is all alot of people worry about.If it don't work they lengthen it out another yr to get monthly payments lower.


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> I think a lot of people are upside down on car-pickup loans oweing more then they are worth.
> 
> So much a month is all alot of people worry about.If it don't work they lengthen it out another yr to get monthly payments lower.


You are right. When I traded in my Tacoma they asked if I had the title. I said yes of course. Who wouldn't after 8 years? They said more then 50% will still owe on a vehicle that they've owned 8 or more years.


----------



## Teslan

azmike said:


> I believe that there is way too much money loaned on cars/trucks! It might just be the next melt down. Fools and their $ are soon parted!
> 
> I see what the diesel Nissan sells for-- I own a Nissan truck and know that it sure is NOT a 65K offering!


There isn't a Nissan truck that sells for $65k either. The fanciest one comes to about $60k. That's here anyways. I'm wasn't in the market for that Nissan XD or any diesel truck or anything with leather seats. Just like the Ram 1500 Diesel. The NIssan XD diesel I feel you are paying a premium for that Cummins diesel engine to just be able to say you have one. The Ram 1500 diesel extra premium they charge for it will never pay for it in fuel savings. Considering the terrible resale value Ram has, and the extra costs of maintaining that diesel. I'm certain the Nissan XD diesel is similar, but might end up holding value better. Have to wait a couple years on that.


----------



## Teslan

RockmartGA said:


> What amazes me is that you can go to a car dealership, sign the dotted line, and drive out with a $60 - 70K truck in about thirty minutes.
> 
> Want these $200 floor mats? Sure, add them in...
> 
> Try to borrow the same amount of money to buy land and it takes weeks and they still want you to put 25% down.


I was thinking again about this comment. The same can be said also about $175k tractor. Try to buy a house for $175k and it will take a mountain of paperwork and a month to do it.


----------



## IH 1586

Teslan said:


> I was thinking again about this comment. The same can be said also about $175k tractor. Try to buy a house for $175k and it will take a mountain of paperwork and a month to do it.


I can attest to that. When I was milking and needed a new manure spreader, no bank would have let me buy anything but at the equipment dealer we can move figures around and buy anything and nobody looks at them.


----------



## Vol

I don't care how much money one has in their pocket....you would have to be a dumbass to buy a new pickup that has a six figure sticker price. To endure that kind of depreciation is just plain foolish.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

There are people out there that will just pay more for the fanciest one so they can brag about it.

Heck I was just looking threw the lot wasting some time and I can buy a 3/4 or 1 ton Dodge,diesel,auto,AC for less then 1/2 of that.Not all the bells and whistles but all that I need.


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> There are people out there that will just pay more for the fanciest one so they can brag about it.
> 
> Heck I was just looking threw the lot wasting some time and I can buy a 3/4 or 1 ton Dodge,diesel,auto,AC for less then 1/2 of that.Not all the bells and whistles but all that I need.


There are a lot of bells and whistles that one doesn't need. In fact most of them. But there are a couple I like. I like a good stereo. Due to some hearing issues I have the standard ones tend to sound horrible. Even for simple talk radio. Another one I like is automatic climate control. The set it and forget it part I like. When I was looking at trucks all brands but one had those 2 options in only their higher convenience packages along with a bunch of other stuff that I didn't want. Like leather seats. Well I don't mind leather seats, but if I was to get them I would want ventilated leather seats. So that pushes up into the even higher packages. So I am fine with cloth seats. Plus I think I might ruin leather ones. Another thing I wanted was a front radiator skid plate. I tend to drive over lots of grass and weeds which end up on the radiator. Only two brands offered that without paying over $50k. I also wanted something without a plastic dam or scoop thing in the front that I know I would break off. Well only two brands don't have that without paying over $50k for the off road specials. So I went with Nissan Titan. Plus their 5 year 100k mile warranty helped talk me into it since I don't trust Ford, Ram, or Chevy to keep me out of the repair shops after 50k miles. I don't trust Nissan yet either, but the warranty helps. I hope like my Toyota Tacoma I don't see the inside of a dealer except for free oil changes until it's time to trade it in. I didn't look at the 3/4 tons. I'm sure they do the same things with their packages on those also. I owned a Chevy 2500HD awhile ago. The ride was horrible and the turning radius not very pleasant for parking in a parking lot. Plus I don't tow enough to merit one.

I got a kick yesterday out of a friend who posted a picture of her truck towing her boat to get winterized. The truck was one of those 3500 Rams super cab and it was all lifted 5 extra inches (which I sorta understand for boat ramps). But a 3500 for a little boat? Of course if she was a horsey girl she would have the same thing and a huge horse trailer.


----------



## azmike

Add RV's to the big hole to drop $$ in, a one way ticket and worse if you don't ever use them.

My latest farm truck was an electric company plain jane-- I made a super deal cause nobody in town could figure out how to roll down the windows!!


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> I don't care how much money one has in their pocket....you would have to be a dumbass to buy a new pickup that has a six figure sticker price. To endure that kind of depreciation is just plain foolish.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Idk Mike, if you buy a 100k car or a 100k truck.....which depreciates faster? In my experience, trucks always always hold their value a bit better. So perhaps you just have to be a dumbass to pay 100k period for a vehicle, but, lord knows, folks do it everyday. But I suppose if you were a professional football player knocking down 15 mil a year another 2 mil on endorsements then I guess you can not even think twice about doing something like spending 100k on a vehicle, or say.... kneeling in protest during the national anthem cause life has dealt you such misery


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> But I suppose if you were a professional football player knocking down 15 mil a year another 2 mil on endorsements then I guess you can not even think twice about doing something like spending 100k on a vehicle, or say.... kneeling in protest during the national anthem cause life has dealt you such misery


Your probably right about the ball players....I guess that is why well over 50% of them are bankrupt within 5 years of retirement....a 2009 Sports Illustrated article said that 78% were bankrupt within two years of retirement. Stupid choices....like driving 100K+ new outfits.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Your probably right about the ball players....I guess that is why well over 50% of them are bankrupt within 5 years of retirement....a 2009 Sports Illustrated article said that 78% were bankrupt within two years of retirement. Stupid choices....like driving 100K+ new outfits.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, and building 20 mil on houses in exclusive gated subdivisions, wearing 2k shoes (and having 100 pair) wearing suits that are 5k and marrying women whose job it is to keep up the appearances......once they manufacture the monster, they have to feed the monster.....most ain't smart enuf to see that far ahead, that's where that education thingy woulda been helpful


----------



## swmnhay

I wonder if they even teach Economics anymore in high school?How to budget your money.What mortgages costs.How to even balance a check book.!Haveing a savings account for rainy day.Retirment planning.

Well I was taught you shouldn't spend over 2.5 times your annual income for a house.

You are supposed to have 6 months income saved up for rainy day fund.

Well I still don't balance my check book very well but I never get a over draft either.

So many people live from pay check to paycheck,spending as fast as they can.


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> I wonder if they even teach Economics anymore in high school?How to budget your money.What mortgages costs.How to even balance a check book.!Haveing a savings account for rainy day.Retirment planning.
> 
> Well I was taught you shouldn't spend over 2.5 times your annual income for a house.
> 
> You are supposed to have 6 months income saved up for rainy day fund.
> 
> Well I still don't balance my check book very well but I never get a over draft either.
> 
> So many people live from pay check to paycheck,spending as fast as they can.


I haven't balanced a check book since I think the early 2000s. I never thought it necessary. Now with online banking it's even less necessary. You can see what's happening every day. Not every month on a statement like it used to be. I don't use debit cards at all, but those people that use them to withdraw cash I think are the ones that get in trouble with over drafts and such. Especially with the automatic payments you can set up.


----------



## Palmettokat

I think the reason financing on pickup or tractor is done with the manufacturer most often. Also most likely they don't have the rules on them property loans do.


----------



## Vol

The drive....

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/apfn-us--luxe-trucks-apnews/


----------



## IH 1586

Heated and cooled seats. Backup cameras. Panoramic glass roofs. Not exactly what springs to mind when you think of a pickup. But that's what American truck buyers increasingly want

I want rubber mats and am/fm radio. I suppose I will spring for power locks and windows, they are handy and I want my dimmer switch back on the floor where it belongs. I guess I don't want the truck the rest of America wants.


----------



## swmnhay

IH 1586 said:


> Heated and cooled seats. Backup cameras. Panoramic glass roofs. Not exactly what springs to mind when you think of a pickup. But that's what American truck buyers increasingly want
> 
> I want rubber mats and am/fm radio. I suppose I will spring for power locks and windows, they are handy and I want my dimmer switch back on the floor where it belongs. I guess I don't want the truck the rest of America wants.


Thats the way I went on my 2017 work truck.Rubber floor mats.Vinyl seats,actually feel like leather.Painted rims instead of chrome.I did spring for diesel,auto,door locks and power windows.

Now they changed the damn dimmer switch again.Push ahead for bright,back for dim.


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> Thats the way I went on my 2017 work truck.Rubber floor mats.Vinyl seats,actually feel like leather.Painted rims instead of chrome.I did spring for diesel,auto,door locks and power windows.
> 
> Now they changed the damn dimmer switch again.Push ahead for bright,back for dim.


I would only want cooled seats if I had real leather. I don't want real or fake leather so no cooled seats needed. Heated would have been ok, but I rarely need that. My Nissan has vinyl trim on the seats and cloth in the centers. Looks really nice. A year ago I had some upholstery work done on my truck. The guy showed me a chart how long vinyl lasts compared to cloth or leather. It lasts much longer. On the Titan I had them take out the carpet floor mats they wanted for $300 and bought the weather tech floor covers for $190. When I was reading reviews of the Nissan Titan before looking at it people were complaining about no available sun roof. I don't get it. My wife has a sunroof in her SUV. It's never open. I don't need sun shining down on my head and making the vehicle warmer. Heck I don't like it in two of the tractors we have either. Power door locks and windows are nice. My dads base model GMC doesn't have power door locks and it's a pain for him when he has to reach over to lock or unlock. My Titan even power locks the tail gate. I guess tail gate theft is a big thing these days. I do appreciate backup cameras. I think that is a mandatory thing now?


----------



## luke strawwalker

IH 1586 said:


> Heated and cooled seats. Backup cameras. Panoramic glass roofs. Not exactly what springs to mind when you think of a pickup. But that's what American truck buyers increasingly want
> 
> I want rubber mats and am/fm radio. I suppose I will spring for power locks and windows, they are handy and I want my dimmer switch back on the floor where it belongs. I guess I don't want the truck the rest of America wants.


Yeah, sounds like me... Heck I want a manual transmission-- something not shifted by a bunch of computers that will actually hold up and work... As for "luxuries", cruise and power windows is pretty much it. Everything else is extraneous...

It's all about "status" now... how it looks parked to the BMW's at that one joker's meetings. Just superficial crap. I buy a truck to get from point a to point b, usually pulling a load and with three people and dog inside. The rest is just worthless fluff... and I ABSOLUTELY COULD CARE LESS WHAT SOME *@sshole* at some meeting or whatever thinks about it... Latest version of "keeping up with the Joneses"... Yeah, that's a GREAT reason to spend $100,000 bucks on a pickup... LOL

I REALLY don't like the new trucks. My mechanic was telling me about his new F-150 he bought-- it parks itself, steers itself, brakes itself, etc. etc. etc... I was like "what's the point?" Don't need or WANT all that crap, but try finding a truck without it. Heck even the steering is electronic now... no thanks.

I'll just keep fixing what I've got, or maybe get me an older truck and do a frame-off restoration of it. Make it how *I* want it to be and can do it for a HECK of a lot less than they want for these new electronic wonders that will up and quit when you least expect it, or go so wonky even the factory techs can't fix it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Palmettokat

I bought a used F250 three years ago with just under 100,000 miles with the V10 gas and manual which is 6 forward gears with low and overdrive. Funny thing, not asked to borrow it often. Have two son in laws age 41 and 39 and neither like driving the manual trans. Odd oldest had Ford Ranger with manual and has no issue with manual tractor. Other son in law possibly no experience with manual. I will say I like Air Conditioning and miss the key lock on right door. Odd they can add $1,000 items one after another but drop the right door lock to save what, $20?


----------



## JD3430

I kinda like "loaded" vehicles. I like the fully powered towing mirrors. Its nice to be able to move the glass on the passenger mirror with a remote control switch from the road up to the load on the trailer to check upper bales.. Also like heated mirror glass during winter and I like the mirror turn signals to alert democrats and RINOs that Im turning.
I also like steering wheel controls for cruise, stereo, cell phone and fan speed. It makes driving safer - hands stay on the wheel. I love automatic transmissions. They have come so far in the last 10-15 years. I like the way they downshift now. They also have the ability to close turbocharger vanes to slow the truck down=another safety
related bonus. I like the "manual" mode on the automatics so you can downshift with a button if you chose to. I like power windows and door locks. I also usually opt for snow plow packages and towing packages to get the biggest alternator and transmission cooling systems. One other "softie" item I really like is a backup camera. I usually work solo and being able to back up to a trailer
hitch correctly the FIRST time is a time and frustration saver.
Since I have a CDL, I drive a Pete tandem dump for an excavator during the winter. It has an automatic in it. It will flat out scoot from a stop and will dust any other tri or tandem I've driven with a manual in it (of course I would NEVER race another truck... )
Seats? I actually like the vinyl seats. No carpet for me, either! No sunroof, power rear window, or navigation BS, either. Painted wheels are fine, but I do admit Alcoas really look nice on a dually or a 450/550 4500/5500.


----------



## labdwakin

IH 1586 said:


> Heated and cooled seats. Backup cameras. Panoramic glass roofs. Not exactly what springs to mind when you think of a pickup. But that's what American truck buyers increasingly want
> 
> I want rubber mats and am/fm radio. I suppose I will spring for power locks and windows, they are handy and* I want my dimmer switch back on the floor where it belongs.* I guess I don't want the truck the rest of America wants.


AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## BWfarms

My basic likes are what used to be the LS in Chevy. Power Windows/Doors, Remote, Cruise, intermittent wipers, and floor mount transfer lever was all I want in a truck. Came with rubber mats  The only add on I would do is reverse camera, have it on the Ram and Accord.

Bunch of my buddies have loaded trucks (which don't work) and make fun of me and say I need to put an exhaust system, lift kit, custom rims. Same goes for 4 wheelers. I simply say buy it for me and I might put it on. Keeping up with the Jones' thing is not strictly trucks or toys; but houses, vacations, etc. They are drowning in debt from financed vacations and dreams.

I'm in my thirties running a business, they collect a check from someone else. I think net worth is a greater measure than something that depreciates. My basic trucks still gets us to the destination.


----------



## swmnhay

BWfarms said:


> Keeping up with the Jones' thing is not strictly trucks or toys; but houses, vacations, etc. They are drowning in debt from financed vacations and dreams.


You forgot machinery.


----------



## endrow

Not quite a hundred K here and he used it to pull his trailer down to the sales stable with a load of cattle. Even though the sunroof was not working this morning


----------



## Teslan

endrow said:


> Not quite a hundred K here and he used it to pull his trailer down to the sales stable with a load of cattle. Even though the sunroof was not working this morning


what is on the tires?


----------



## OhioHay

Looks like the steel wheels the Mennonites use.


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> what is on the tires?


You can always tell when a persons never seen Mennonites. LOL


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> You can always tell when a persons never seen Mennonites. LOL


Thats right. I didn't know they like steel wheels or dislike rubber.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> Thats right. I didn't know they like steel wheels or dislike rubber.


You may be wrong on both counts . I think it's the air they dislike!


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> Thats right. I didn't know they like steel wheels or dislike rubber.


It's not that they dislike rubber, it's that it's forbidden to ride on air inflated tires by their church.


----------



## OhioHay

Living in such a large Amish and Mennonite area, I sometimes forget that most don't see sights like buggies and steel wheeled tractors everyday. I guess that is why millions flock to our area every year.


----------



## FarmerCline

I'm actually surprised they allow those steel wheels to run on paved roads......I would imagine it would be hell on the asphalt.


----------



## luke strawwalker

JD3430 said:


> It's not that they dislike rubber, it's that it's forbidden to ride on air inflated tires by their church.


Not quite accurate, at least not for ALL... the ones here locally in Indiana (there are different rules for different churches) don't have a problem with having pneumatic tires on PULLED implements, but POWERED pnuematic tires are strictly forbidden... So, you'll see kids with mini-carts pulled by a pony going to and from school in a cart with little boat-trailer tires on them, or small trailers with ordinary pneumatic boat-trailer type tires being pulled behind a horse drawn buggy, but their tractors will be steel wheeled. One of the neighbors recently pulled in a little Gleaner combine on steel wheels-- had it perched up on a flatbed dozer trailer with a fifth-wheel type dolly under it... they dropped the dolly off, which drops the front end to the ground, and drove it off to harvest. Funny thing is, they brought in a regular 8300 Deere drill on regular pneumatic tires to seed wheat after they combined...

The BIL is having some tiling done by a neighbor Mennonite... his old-style wheel-digger tiling machine is on tracks, so that's not a problem. But, to move it down the road, they have a detachable-neck flat deck trailer running on some old 10.00-20's on ancient Dayton hubs/rims. We had to pull it over from their farm with the Case 2390...

I posted some videos on my YouTube account... luke strawwalker...











I'll have to see if I have some pic...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

Here's some pics of the trailer unloaded... check out the tires... 

































Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

Luke,
Yes thats correct. I was just trying to give a brief explanation. For example, you can power their own bicycles because they dont have an engine. Add the engine and POOF out goes the inflated tire exception!
I do see variations from one bishops church or district to another. Some are more liberal and allow more than others.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hey Luke, reckon what he's doing when he's turnin that steering wheel? Surely It's not directional control......cool vid, thanks for sharin, good lookin dirt too...


----------



## swmnhay

only $5295




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=130617087643890


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> only $5295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=130617087643890


If I sold small bales of hay this year it would take 756 bales for that $5295 truck. at $7 a bale. I suppose little bales back then maybe were sold for $2.50 here? So I would have had to sell 2118 bales back then to pay for the truck. Fast forward to today. 2118 bales at $7 a bale only gets me to $14,826. Which isn't even half the price of a base model full sized truck without 4x4 and no options. Not even power windows. Plus the costs of baling that 2118 bales is a lot more then back then. Ugh.


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> Hey Luke, reckon what he's doing when he's turnin that steering wheel? Surely It's not directional control......cool vid, thanks for sharin, good lookin dirt too...


Yep, it's the directional control. You can see the laser receiver up on the post above the digger wheel and the level box next to the steering wheel (with a rubber flap around it shade the LED's so they're easier to see in daylight) so he can hold grade.

I was amazed that he could dig trench and lay tile as fast as he could. He got nearly 1400 feet in the first day, and they arrive late and leave by 5 because they have to get back to their farm to milk cows...

BIL told me yesterday they finished up... I left Indiana yesterday morning and arrived back home in Texas tonight... We had unrolled a hundred yards or so of tile for a lateral and picked up the last 1400 foot roll when we shut down Saturday evening after they left. SO, that means they probably had about a 1700 foot day, which ain't bad considering the age of the machine PLUS they had to tie those laterals in as well, which takes a little bit to do...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> Hey Luke, reckon what he's doing when he's turnin that steering wheel? Surely It's not directional control......cool vid, thanks for sharin, good lookin dirt too...


Yep, BIL's farm in northern Indiana, just north of Rochester. Bout 30-40 minutes south of mlappin here on the forum.

Harvest went smooth and pretty fast this year. Actually been done over a week ago, but I had some shop work to do (using the BIL's plasma cutter) and stuck around helping with the tiling, and also had to wait a couple days to get a new tailpipe on my pickup-- got awful loud on the way up because the pipe I put on new at 29,000 miles finally gave out at 311,000...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

swmnhay said:


> only $5295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=130617087643890


They've held their value... you'll pay about that much for that truck today, IF you can find one!

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

luke strawwalker said:


> They've held their value... you'll pay about that much for that truck today, IF you can find one!
> 
> Later! OL J R


And, in a related story...

Monday evening we were over in the farm shop and Mike (nephew) had pulled his "new" Ford F250 with the 6.4 liter diesel in the shop... he started having problems. First a battery kicked the bucket while he was at work, so he had to buy a new pair of batteries for it. Then it would stall when idling, or die when he came to a stop. Tried new fuel filters on it and it kept doing it-- got a LITTLE better, but still stalling at stop signs.

He'd talked to the dealer shop mechanic and his BIL who's had a slew of new diesels and messes with them a lot. The dealer mechanic told him, IF he could get to it, to pull the pressure sensor off the back of the fuel rail and test it to see if it's good... if not, it's about $150 bucks or so. While he was back there, the mechanic told him to pull the pressure regulator, which is on the back of the fuel rail right behind the pressure sensor. He said to check the little tiny fine-mesh screen on the inlet of the pressure regulator-- if it has metal shavings on it, it means the high pressure fuel pump on the common rail injection system has taken a dump or is heading south, and that's a $7,000 repair... You can't just replace the high pressure fuel pump-- Ford replaces the entire injection system-- the high pressure pump, fuel rails, sensors, regulator, and all 8 injectors. Evidently, when the HP fuel pump takes a shite, it grinds itself away and puts shavings through the entire fuel injection system... they flush down through the common rail to all the injectors and end up on the pressure regulator screen, which is downstream of everything else.

My question was, "WHY don't they put that screen on the OUTLET of the friggin' high pressure pump then, to catch the shavings BEFORE they nuke the entire fuel injection system (except the pressure regulator, which is protected by a screen for some reason (maybe as a diagnostic means? LOL)

The BIL was like "holy sh!t-- NO new diesels for me!!!" He's got a 2001 7.3 liter diesel-- he said he'll just keep rebuilding it til there's nothing left.

I was like "why not trade it off?" "Can't afford to trade it off" he said. SO, he's looking for a $1500 rust-bucket beater truck to drive to work while he saves his nickels to repair his new truck... I'd go get a pump from a junkyard, flush the system as best I could, slap the new pump on it, clear the codes, and get it running right, and trade that sucker off post-haste...

These modern trucks are a bad joke... when they work, they're fine. When they break, you have to take out a second mortgage just to get them back on the road... and they're SO finicky... SO overcomplicated, which means UNRELIABLE...

His last truck was a King Ranch version of the same truck, maybe a 2008 or '10... can't recall. He chipped it but didn't turn it up "much". Had it a year or two and went to change the oil and found a bunch of shavings in the oil-- changed it and took it to town and traded it off at his Dad's suggestion. Now his "nearly new" replacement needs a $7,000 fuel system repair. His brother's truck, which is practically identical, just had $14,000 worth of engine work last year-- only difference was, he had buy-up insurance on it... First they said it just needed a short block, then they ended up replacing the heads too... the HP turbo was making noise, but the insurance said "it's okay stick it back on" and it didn't get out of the shop before they had to replace that too... then he got it back, had it a few days, and the flex plate sheared out the center where it bolts to the crankshaft. All told the insurance had to pony up $14,000 to get it fixed and back on the road.

Mike didn't get the insurance, unfortunately...

Too rich for my blood!!! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

luke strawwalker said:


> And, in a related story...
> 
> Monday evening we were over in the farm shop and Mike (nephew) had pulled his "new" Ford F250 with the 6.4 liter diesel in the shop... he started having problems. First a battery kicked the bucket while he was at work, so he had to buy a new pair of batteries for it. Then it would stall when idling, or die when he came to a stop. Tried new fuel filters on it and it kept doing it-- got a LITTLE better, but still stalling at stop signs.
> 
> He'd talked to the dealer shop mechanic and his BIL who's had a slew of new diesels and messes with them a lot. The dealer mechanic told him, IF he could get to it, to pull the pressure sensor off the back of the fuel rail and test it to see if it's good... if not, it's about $150 bucks or so. While he was back there, the mechanic told him to pull the pressure regulator, which is on the back of the fuel rail right behind the pressure sensor. He said to check the little tiny fine-mesh screen on the inlet of the pressure regulator-- if it has metal shavings on it, it means the high pressure fuel pump on the common rail injection system has taken a dump or is heading south, and that's a $7,000 repair... You can't just replace the high pressure fuel pump-- Ford replaces the entire injection system-- the high pressure pump, fuel rails, sensors, regulator, and all 8 injectors. Evidently, when the HP fuel pump takes a shite, it grinds itself away and puts shavings through the entire fuel injection system... they flush down through the common rail to all the injectors and end up on the pressure regulator screen, which is downstream of everything else.
> 
> My question was, "WHY don't they put that screen on the OUTLET of the friggin' high pressure pump then, to catch the shavings BEFORE they nuke the entire fuel injection system (except the pressure regulator, which is protected by a screen for some reason (maybe as a diagnostic means? LOL)
> 
> The BIL was like "holy sh!t-- NO new diesels for me!!!" He's got a 2001 7.3 liter diesel-- he said he'll just keep rebuilding it til there's nothing left.
> 
> I was like "why not trade it off?" "Can't afford to trade it off" he said. SO, he's looking for a $1500 rust-bucket beater truck to drive to work while he saves his nickels to repair his new truck... I'd go get a pump from a junkyard, flush the system as best I could, slap the new pump on it, clear the codes, and get it running right, and trade that sucker off post-haste...
> 
> These modern trucks are a bad joke... when they work, they're fine. When they break, you have to take out a second mortgage just to get them back on the road... and they're SO finicky... SO overcomplicated, which means UNRELIABLE...
> 
> His last truck was a King Ranch version of the same truck, maybe a 2008 or '10... can't recall. He chipped it but didn't turn it up "much". Had it a year or two and went to change the oil and found a bunch of shavings in the oil-- changed it and took it to town and traded it off at his Dad's suggestion. Now his "nearly new" replacement needs a $7,000 fuel system repair. His brother's truck, which is practically identical, just had $14,000 worth of engine work last year-- only difference was, he had buy-up insurance on it... First they said it just needed a short block, then they ended up replacing the heads too... the HP turbo was making noise, but the insurance said "it's okay stick it back on" and it didn't get out of the shop before they had to replace that too... then he got it back, had it a few days, and the flex plate sheared out the center where it bolts to the crankshaft. All told the insurance had to pony up $14,000 to get it fixed and back on the road.
> 
> Mike didn't get the insurance, unfortunately...
> 
> Too rich for my blood!!! OL J R


I replaced my F-550's 6.4L High pressure fuel pump 2 years ago at 120,000 miles. Injectors were fine and didn't need replaced. Pump replacement was $3,300.
The other 6.4L I have has 175,000 (5,200 hours) on it, only needed to have the DPF replaced. Found a nearly new DPF for $500 that some child removed so he could "hot rod" his truck. Slapped it and the truck runs great.
I gues I'm one of the very few who have 2 6.4L "red headed stepchildren" and have success with them.
Its a great engine, but the DPF system ruins it.
I cant for the life of me understand why someone would take one of these trucks and up the power to like 500HP. These trucks are extremely strong and fast bone stock. '
I raced my F-350 bone stock against my buddy driving my 5.3L Tahoe and destroyed it. These trucks have enough speed to get yerself killed in a hurry. My 550 regularly hauls 37,000lbs across the scale with relative ease. Not bad for a 10 year old, bone stock truck with a lot of miles on it.


----------



## shortrow2

My 6.0 is still running strong.


----------



## bluefarmer

100,000! That's not a farm truck!!


----------



## shortrow2

bluefarmer said:


> 100,000! That's not a farm truck!!


Nope. They've bumped their heads!


----------



## labdwakin

The BIL was like "holy sh!t-- NO new diesels for me!!!" He's got a 2001 7.3 liter diesel-- he said he'll just keep rebuilding it til there's nothing left.

Too rich for my blood!!! OL J R 

I'm with him, using a 98 Dodge 24 valve... I"d also use a 7.3 if I ran across the right deal... but you won't find me spending that kind of money on a pickup... just flippen NUTS... rather buy more guns or whiskey


----------



## JD3430

labdwakin said:


> The BIL was like "holy sh!t-- NO new diesels for me!!!" He's got a 2001 7.3 liter diesel-- he said he'll just keep rebuilding it til there's nothing left.
> 
> Too rich for my blood!!! OL J R
> 
> I'm with him, using a 98 Dodge 24 valve... I"d also use a 7.3 if I ran across the right deal... but you won't find me spending that kind of money on a pickup... just flippen NUTS... rather buy more guns or whiskey





labdwakin said:


> The BIL was like "holy sh!t-- NO new diesels for me!!!" He's got a 2001 7.3 liter diesel-- he said he'll just keep rebuilding it til there's nothing left.
> 
> Too rich for my blood!!! OL J R
> 
> I'm with him, using a 98 Dodge 24 valve... I"d also use a 7.3 if I ran across the right deal... but you won't find me spending that kind of money on a pickup... just flippen NUTS... rather buy more guns or whiskey


I hear you guys and if I could, I'd be running a simpler, cheaper, older truck, too. The problem I have found is none of the older Dodges, Fords or GM's are rated to safely and legally pull very much weight.
Thats why Im looking at older road tractors. I cant legally tow enough with the older light duty trucks.
One thing you have to give to the newer small diesel trucks is they are FINALLY rated to tow 12+ tons safely and legally.


----------



## luke strawwalker

labdwakin said:


> (snip)
> 
> but you won't find me spending that kind of money on a pickup... just flippen NUTS... rather buy more guns or whiskey


What, just guns n whiskey, no women??

Wait, your right... the truck would be cheaper... (and less maintenance) LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

JD3430 said:


> I hear you guys and if I could, I'd be running a simpler, cheaper, older truck, too. The problem I have found is none of the older Dodges, Fords or GM's are rated to safely and legally pull very much weight.
> Thats why Im looking at older road tractors. I cant legally tow enough with the older light duty trucks.
> One thing you have to give to the newer small diesel trucks is they are FINALLY rated to tow 12+ tons safely and legally.


Or so they claim...

Longevity, on the other hand, is totally not even on the radar IMHO...

It may tow that NEW, it may even do it for a few years... but do it very much for very long, and it'll be ready for the scrap yard...

I'm like you... need to pull that much, get a good used semi tractor... more capacity, more longevity, and at a FRACTION of the cost of a new pickup...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

luke strawwalker said:


> Or so they claim...
> 
> Longevity, on the other hand, is totally not even on the radar IMHO...
> 
> It may tow that NEW, it may even do it for a few years... but do it very much for very long, and it'll be ready for the scrap yard...
> 
> I'm like you... need to pull that much, get a good used semi tractor... more capacity, more longevity, and at a FRACTION of the cost of a new pickup...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Well, my 2008 has been doing it for 8-9 years.
I've got 1 significant repiar ($3,300).
I will probably have to replace the DPF ($1,500) this winter.
All in all, thats not too bad for 9 years 150K miles
I put more than one transmission in the older, weaker trucks. And lets face it, a 2000 Ford Superduty was like 245/500TQ.
My 2008 is 350/660. The newer trucks are 900-1,000TQ.
In many ways the newer trucks are stronger, definately he transmissions. The engines are far stronger. Its the emissions systems that ruin them.


----------



## labdwakin

JD.... I think you're on the right path with the older road tractor. Trucks, in a way, are like guns. I see people all the time trying to make a 308 Win exceed it's designed performance. If you need more, step up to a 30-06, 300 WSM, or 300 Win Mag...

Trying to use something that isn't designed to handle the job is just begging for a disaster to me. I'd far rather have too much truck and know that I'm not going to get anyone killed than constantly be trying to avoid a little more effort.

Besides, I could have THREE decent road tractors AND three of the older diesel one tons with money left over for maintenance for that 100k... LOL


----------



## JD3430

Labdwakin,
Yes you are so correct. I'm in a pretty unique situation where I need a Swiss Army knife truck. One that can be my daily driver and haul hay. The 550 does it pretty well. But I feel like it's a time bomb with the DPF. I should probably do a delete and a tuner. My mechanic thinks I'm crazy for not doing it. I just don't trust that the tuner won't screw up my trucks shifting or performance and I think the delete will make the truck too loud. The $1200 bucks is no fun to spend, either.
I'm kind of at wits end with it. I may do the delete this month, but worried it'll make the truck hard to sell if I end up not liking it. Lots of buyers don't like modified trucks.


----------



## labdwakin

I think you could find something like an International S1900 series or 4700 series single axle and set it up for pulling fifth wheel trailers, goosenecks, and pintle trailers. At least, that's what I hope to do eventually. But I also want to have a 110 gallon fuel cell and lots of toolboxes on the truck. Think service truck that will also pull one HELL of a load. Some of the DT466 engines are up around 250 hp and with a 10 speed tranny will pull like a MOTHER. My single axle dump is a 1988 S1954 with a 250 hp DT 466 and a ten speed, GVW from the factory is 35k and I've had it loaded pretty close to that for very short hauls and it handles it pretty well. I'm actually considering getting a tag axle for it so that I can license it up closer to 45k.


----------



## JD3430

I've owned a few DTA466's in the past and they're good engines albeit a little small in rotating mass tonpower a truck with a long trailer load of hay. Where those engines shine are with fuel economy and longevity.
I'm part time driving an M-11 Cummins 330HP with an Allison MD3060 dump truck and I really like it. Would make a great drivetrain for a hay truck (make mine a Western Star, by the way)
The problem I have is TRACTION. 
I require 4WD for most of the fields I load hay in and maybe 1/100th of 1% have a live front axle. That's why I think an ex Power co chassis might be an option. Either shorten it, pop a 5th wheel hitch on it and find a 45' aluminum step deck, OR lengthen it, add an air lift axle and pull a tag along with it.
Problem with the power co trucks is they're typically "vocational" trucks with less than 250HP. 
I looked at military stuff, but too crude and uncomfortable for this old red neck
I'm keeping my eyes out for something with 300HP + and an Allison. The trailer won't be a problem. 
If that doesn't happen, I may finally spoil myself with a New Dodge 5500 and a 35' 30K gooseneck


----------



## RockmartGA

I met a 3500 series pickup in the oncoming lane. As it got closer, I thought "that's a strange looking pickup". I then realized it had a Cadillac front end. My first thoughts were that someone had somehow installed a front clip or grill from an Escalade onto a GMC or Chevy 3500. Did a little research and found this:

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2011/03/first-look-2012-cadillac-drw-platinum-heavy-duty-pickup-truck.html

As the punch line goes: "You can't hide money...."


----------



## Zeplin

I REALLY don't like the new trucks. My mechanic was telling me about his new F-150 he bought-- it parks itself, steers itself, brakes itself, etc. etc. etc... I was like "what's the point?" Don't need or WANT all that crap, but try finding a truck without it. Heck even the steering is electronic now... no thanks.

Later! OL J R 

When I need my truck to do those thing I just let my wife drive. Though being that we are talking about cost, I cant say I chose the cheaper option.


----------



## Zeplin

JD3430 said:


> I hear you guys and if I could, I'd be running a simpler, cheaper, older truck, too. The problem I have found is none of the older Dodges, Fords or GM's are rated to safely and legally pull very much weight.
> Thats why Im looking at older road tractors. I cant legally tow enough with the older light duty trucks.
> One thing you have to give to the newer small diesel trucks is they are FINALLY rated to tow 12+ tons safely and legally.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> When I was looking for a bigger truck to haul a small cattle trailer, hay and the occasional piece of equipment my brother in law said the beverage company he works for sells there truck at 10yrs old or 200,000 miles. Single axle, 6 speed manuals plated at 50,000. $4000!!!! They have one or two for sale each year. Just no market for them as they are spaced for the beverage industry and top out at 57 mph. 5.83 rear end i think. Would be an easy and inexpensive conversion to change the rear end ratio. i am still considering tat option rather than a new one ton.


----------



## endrow

Zeplin said:


> I REALLY don't like the new trucks. My mechanic was telling me about his new F-150 he bought-- it parks itself, steers itself, brakes itself, etc. etc. etc... I was like "what's the point?" Don't need or WANT all that crap, but try finding a truck without it. Heck even the steering is electronic now... no thanks.
> 
> Later! OL J R
> 
> When I need my truck to do those thing I just let my wife drive. Though being that we are talking about cost, I cant say I chose the cheaper option.


I looked at a new Chevy 2500 work truck plain White , It did not have all of those gadgets on


----------



## rjmoses

Zeplin said:


> I REALLY don't like the new trucks. My mechanic was telling me about his new F-150 he bought-- it parks itself, steers itself, brakes itself, etc. etc. etc... I was like "what's the point?" Don't need or WANT all that crap, but try finding a truck without it. Heck even the steering is electronic now... no thanks.


And wreck themselves--ask me how I know!

Ralph


----------



## IHCman

If i had 100k to drop on a new pickup, I wouldn't. I'd build my ideal one. Modern chassis, old body with some refinements, rather rat rod style but a little nicer. If only I had the time, talent, and money.


----------



## JD3430

IHCman said:


> If i had 100k to drop on a new pickup, I wouldn't. I'd build my ideal one. Modern chassis, old body with some refinements, rather rat rod style but a little nicer. If only I had the time, talent, and money.


I'd only need about 1/10th of that to simply fix mine up! 
Like the rolling chassis, cab, transmission, etc., but the motor gets ruined from all the EPA crap bolted to it.


----------



## IHCman

JD3430 said:


> I'd only need about 1/10th of that to simply fix mine up!
> Like the rolling chassis, cab, transmission, etc., but the motor gets ruined from all the EPA crap bolted to it.


Ever thought of deleting it? I know a few guys that deleted the dpf off of their Ram pickups that really liked it. All said it increased their mpg and power. I've seen a few deletes to get rid of def on the newer ones but haven't talked to anyone that's done it. I'll leave mine alone unless it gives me lots of problems.


----------



## JD3430

IHCman said:


> Ever thought of deleting it? I know a few guys that deleted the dpf off of their Ram pickups that really liked it. All said it increased their mpg and power. I've seen a few deletes to get rid of def on the newer ones but haven't talked to anyone that's done it. I'll leave mine alone unless it gives me lots of problems.


Nobody wants to do the deletes around here anymore because of legal issues. If I did one, I wouldn't say anything knowing what goes on around here. Someone might turn you in- even though PA has no emissions inspection. However, a few inspection mechanics claim the removal of the dpf makes the vehicle fail. 
What truck do you have? I have one with a newer cat & dpf, one with a dpf that's holding up, and a 3rd with a shot DPF. None of them are worth more than $15k, so it's hard to justify spending a lot to fix the dpfs or even to delete them. 
The thing is, they're nice trucks and they'd be great without the dpfs


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> But you won't have back massaging seats.


Nor the cost to repair em


----------



## mlappin

IHCman said:


> Ever thought of deleting it? I know a few guys that deleted the dpf off of their Ram pickups that really liked it. All said it increased their mpg and power. I've seen a few deletes to get rid of def on the newer ones but haven't talked to anyone that's done it. I'll leave mine alone unless it gives me lots of problems.


I have a hay customer that did a delete on his 6.7 and loves it now, did it himself over a weekend.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> I have a hay customer that did a delete on his 6.7 and loves it now, did it himself over a weekend.


In PA, as of October this year, very few mechanics will touch DPF removal jobs. 
Supposedly there's a crack down on anyone with an inspection license that deletes any federally mandated pollution control device, but the difference now is they are really enforcing it. When you get your PA state inspection, there's no emissions, but the mechanic is supposed to look underneath for any removed/altered emissions components. Anything missing, disconnected, etc. results in a failed inspection. I guess if there's a way to disguise it, there's a way around it, but I'm not doing it.

I'm at wits end with the DPF on my 550. It ruins an otherwise adequate truck. I'm down to 2 choices: new (reman) CAT and DPF on my '08, or sell 2 of the 3 I have now and buy a lightly used 550 with a 6.7L. I've driven enough single axle road tractors to know it's not going to have the turn radius of the wide track axle on the 550. I can barely exit some of my fields without running into the stone wall or hedge or whatever across the street, pillars at end of driveway, whatever....
It would be great to switch from a 30' to a 35' trailer and up to the newer 550 with 40,000 GCWR. I'm sure the payoff is really not going to "pencil", but I have a lot more of my work life behind me than ahead of me.
Maybe time to enjoy something I like rather than cuss at what "pencils".
Life ain't always about accounting.....


----------



## danwi

Every day it costs more to be compliant with all the rules and regulations and we just have to to try to figure out a way to absorb some of those cost. It sure would be nice if we could just pass those costs down in our products.


----------



## ja_cain

I would love to do an 06 or newer widetrack F550 with a DT360 and compounds. Would have to be a ZF6 truck or just go with a medium duty Eaton Fuller transmission. Injectors are so cheap for that motor and pretty sure it can handle around 100 lbs of boost with factory retorqued head bolts!


----------



## JD3430

One of My 6.4L Fords is pretty well shot. This past year she went downhill after 8 years of pretty good service (I bought it used in 2012).Needs considerable work to run right again. I don't want to delete. Too much of a red flag. 
The rolling chassis is fine, no rust on cab or frame. 
aftermarket flatbed has some deep surface rust, paint is gone, looks rough.

Engine has issues and dpf/cat needs replaced

I'm pushing the limits of the truck with loaded trailer.

Started looking at new trucks and found a dealer willing to give me a great trade in and deal on a new truck. It's very tempting. One of the rare times where dealer offers more than I can sell the truck for privately. 
Still thinking it over, but I may replace 3 older trucks with one new.


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> One of My 6.4L Fords is pretty well shot. This past year she went downhill after 8 years of pretty good service (I bought it used in 2012).Needs considerable work to run right again. I don't want to delete. Too much of a red flag.
> The rolling chassis is fine, no rust on cab or frame.
> aftermarket flatbed has some deep surface rust, paint is gone, looks rough.
> 
> Engine has issues and dpf/cat needs replaced
> 
> I'm pushing the limits of the truck with loaded trailer.
> 
> Started looking at new trucks and found a dealer willing to give me a great trade in and deal on a new truck. It's very tempting. One of the rare times where dealer offers more than I can sell the truck for privately.
> Still thinking it over, but I may replace 3 older trucks with one new.


I have a couple friends and a hay buyer that bought new Fords from F450s-F350s in 2019 and they all say they pull like nothing they've had before. In a good way. So if they are offering you more than you could sell it for privately that may be a good thing. Or they may be coming down on the new truck price to make it seem like they are paying you more? Those new prices are something! Bought a new F150 in August. Pretty impressed so far.


----------

